# مؤامرة استخدام الغاز في التكييف والتبريد وقمع البدائل ... انبوبة هيرشي



## الثعلب2000 (23 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شباب ومجاهدي الطاقة الحرة تحية وبعد :
كنت افتش في ملفاتي القديمة في جهاز الحاسب لدي ورأيت هذه الصورة و قد نسيت من اين حصلت عليها ولكن تفرج معي :





وتفاجئت من هذه الصورة هواء مضغوط وانتاج هواء بارد بدرجة حرارة -40C وهواء حار بدرجة +110C
وكان اسم الصورة (vortex tube diagram Advantages)وتركت الباقي لـgoogel والنتيجة كانت مذهلة هذه الاداة التى تسمي انبوبة هيرشي
اكتشفت عن طريق المصادفه على يد طالب الفيزياء الفرنسي George Ranque عندما كان يطور مضخة هواء وذالك عام 1928 وقد قام بتطويرها وفتح شركة لبيع وتسويق هذه الادة الغريبة للتكييف والتبريد ولكن سرعان ما اعلن افلاسه (الله يعلم من قام بإفلاسه وطمس هذه الاداه......)
ولكن في عام 1945 عالم فيزياء الماني يدعى Rudolph Hilsch قراء عنها وقام بتطويرها
وهنا بعض الصور لها
















وهذا صورة جييف تشرح عمل هذه الاداة











وقد طرحت عدة تفسيرات لعمل هذه الاداة ومن التفسيرات المطروحة ان الهواء المضغوط الداخل الى الانبوب يحدث دوامة ذات سرعة عالية جداّعند جدار الانبوب نتيجة الطرد المركزي مرتفعه الحرارة وعند نهاية الانبوب يعترضها حاجز في الوسط غير محكم يسبب ذالك عودة جزء من الهواء الى الخلف على شكل دوامة بنفس جهة دوران الدوامة الاولة ولكن عكس الاتجاه مما يسبب فرق كبير في الضغط يسبب طرد الحرارة من الدوامة الداخلية العكسية الي الدوامة الخارجية ويخرج من الجهة الاولى هواء ساخن قد تصل درجة الحرارة الى اكثر من 110c+ ومن الجهة الخلفية هواء بارد قد تصل درجة الحرارة-40 c
فهل يصبح التكييف او التبريد عند استخدام هذه الاداه مشكلة او يحتاج الى مبالغ طائلة ومعدات ضخمة إن هذه الاداة قادرة على التكييف بسرعة كبيرة وفعالية عالية و تستخدم اليوم في بعض المصانع عند القص باليزر لتبريد الرأس
ولا يستطيع احد ان ينكر المضار الكبيرة لاستخدام الغاز في التبريد والتكييف (مضارة الصحية والبيئية )عدا عن الافراط الكبير في استخدام الطاقة اما هذه الادارة لا مضار لها واستهلاكها بسيط جداً مقارنة مع مكيف غاز واحد واكثر فعالية باضعاف 
وعلى الصعيد العلمي(المدرسي او الجامعي) او التجاري لم يسمع بها احد بل كل يوم يصدع رأسنا دعايات مكيفات الغاز والفريزات والبرادات ونحوها لنبقي مستهلكين لا نسأل كيف او لماذا او هل هنالك بديل .......
يمكن صناعة هذه الاداة عند اي مخرطة مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار بعض القياسات وقد جمعت لكم بعضها في هذه المجموعة للتحميل 
اضغط هنا
إن الشكل اللولبي متجسد في الكون بشكل كبير جدأ من المجرات العملاقة وحركة الكون الى جزيئ DNA في الخلية البشرية
















وحتى الاعاصير تكون وقوى الطبيعة تكون شكل لولبي








وهنا صورة تخطيط اشعاعي لحركة الدوامة الصورة مآخوذة من مختبرات العالم الفرنسي جون لندين




إن طمس هذه الاداة وغيرها من ادوات الطاقة الحرة إنما هو دليل واضح وجلي على المؤامرة التي يقودها شياطيين الظل ورجالهم في السلطات كافة المالية والعلميو وحتى الدينية
أنا اصبحت لدي المؤامرة حقيقة واقعة وليست نظرية كما يدعى البعض تحتاج الى اثبات بل اصبحت حقيقة تحتاج الى ايمان يقيني بها ومحاربت المخططين لها والمنفذين وافشال اسباب نجاحها وهنا جمعت لكم بعض الكتب لمن ارد التحقق من حقيقة المؤامرة وفي احد هذه الكتب وهو من انتاج عام 2008وردة فيه(( ان العالم سوف يشهد ثورات اقتصادية وسياسية قبيل العام 2012 تغير اللعبة السياسية وان العالم العربي سوف يحكمه الجماعات الاسلامية المتشددة خلال العقود القادمة )) فهل ما ذكره الكاتب علاء الحلبي هو محض خيال اما ان المتابع للاحداث يعطى رأي منصف......
إن ما يحدث استكمال للمخططات السابقة(هذا لا يعني إني ضد الثورات العربية ولكني ضد خطف الثورة على يد تجار السياسة) مخططات السيطرة على العالم بعد ان تستلم الاصولية الاسلامية المتشددة في العالم العربي السلطة لتواجه السلطة الديينية المتشددة في الكيان الصهيوني(وهذا السبب الجوهري لصنع اسرائيل واستخدامها في هذاالمرحلة من الخطة )لتقوم حرب ضروس تدمر الطرفيين خلال العقود القلييلة القادمة عندها يصبح المجال للسيطرة الكاملة والمطلقة على العالم بعد ان تم السيطرة على اوروبا وامريكا والغالبية العضمى من مخزون الذهب واقتصاديات العالم ........
للتحميل اضغط هنا
واترك مهمة البحث لعشاق المعرفة والبحث .............
​


----------



## الباتل1 (23 أغسطس 2011)

لافظ فوك يالثعلب 2000 لقد ظربت علي الصميم 
وانا من انصار الطاقة الحرة 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## pic2007 (23 أغسطس 2011)

تحية طيبة

مجهود طيب وكما عودتمونا دائما شكرا جزيلا لكم.


----------



## سامح سامى يونس (24 أغسطس 2011)

الى الامام يا الغالى


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (29 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ayman_bat (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الحقيقة موضوع غريب وبالفعل أعتبر أن هناك مؤامرة على هذا الانبوب الذي سوف يوقف شركات كثيرة في العالم عن العمل , لكن السؤال الأهم كيف سوف نحصل على هواء مضغوط عشرين مرة بشكل دائم ؟ هل سوف نعتمد على شراء جرات مثل جرات الغاز لكن جرات للهواء ؟ الأستفسار الثاني وهو الأهم ماذا سوف نفعل بالهواء الساخن في الصيف ؟ هل سوف نطرده للخارج ؟ وماهو تاثيره على الطبيعة ؟


----------



## eng-aoto (7 سبتمبر 2011)

ayman_bat قال:


> الحقيقة موضوع غريب وبالفعل أعتبر أن هناك مؤامرة على هذا الانبوب الذي سوف يوقف شركات كثيرة في العالم عن العمل , لكن السؤال الأهم كيف سوف نحصل على هواء مضغوط عشرين مرة بشكل دائم ؟ هل سوف نعتمد على شراء جرات مثل جرات الغاز لكن جرات للهواء ؟ الأستفسار الثاني وهو الأهم ماذا سوف نفعل بالهواء الساخن في الصيف ؟ هل سوف نطرده للخارج ؟ وماهو تاثيره على الطبيعة ؟


 
اسئلة معقولة وضروريه
اني ايضا احب اعرف

وشكرا على هالمواضيع الشيقة والحلوة والاهم مفيييييييدة​


----------



## jomma (7 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك على تقديم هذا الجهاز، ولكن ليس للموضوع علاقة بالطاقة البديلة، ولا أوافقك على وجود مؤامرة، واضح ان الجهاز يحتاج إلى هواء بضغط 80psi يعني محتاج إلى ضاغط وبالتالي إلى كهرباء، بالتاكيد ان هناك صعوبات اقتصادية في انتاج مثل هذا الجهاز بكميات تجارية. ثم الا ترى ان المكان المراد تبريده سوف يمتلئ بالهواء البارد دون ان تكون هناك وسيلة لتصريفه خرج المكان. عموما فكرة عمل الجهاز لا تختلف عن بعض الأجهزة الأخرى التي لا تستعمل غاز الفريون، هناك اجهزة تستعمل في الطائرات تتكون من ضاغط ومبرد وجهاز لخفض الضغط، وهذا الجهاز لا يستعمل اي نوع من الغازات.


----------



## آغاميلاد (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## De prince (19 يناير 2013)

very well explained
thanks


----------



## AhmedAlmasre (25 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

